# Ports freigeben



## ballistiker (14. Oktober 2002)

So ich hab da ein riesen Problem ich sitze hinter nem Siemens Gigaset H4900 Data (ich wollt den mist nicht mein Vater wollts umbedingt). So die deppen ham das Teil für deppen gebaut. Es steht nirgendwo wie man bei dem Mistteil Ports freigibt (die deppen ham 25 un 110 gespert!). Natürlich kam als Antwort auf meine Mail die Antwort ich solle bei der Hotline anrufen wo mir angewiesen wurde bei ner 0190-Nummer anzurufen als ich dann nochmal ne Mail geschickt hab kamm die selbe Antwort allerdings kann es nicht sein das es ne Automatische Antwort is weil mein Vater schon mal ne Antwort auf ne andere Frage bekommen hat. Also ich kann nur Raten nix von Siemens zu kaufen weil die selbst an ihern selbst produzierten Problemen noch Geld verdienen wollen. So ich hoffe jemand hat ne Antwort für mich.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich kenne dieses Gerät zwar nicht also kann ich dir nur einen Tipp geben. Vielleicht gibt es ein Firmwareupdate und vielleicht wird dann die Freigabe von Ports unterstützt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

